# 3D printing objects



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2011/07/10/3d-printing-a-wrench/

Just imagine if these machines became common on the High Street like say, PhotoBooths. You would have a ball making slingshots then


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, thanks for sharing Tubeman, I can send few flippinout pics to them


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

My dad holds one of the very first patents for this technology- Stereo Lithography.

I am currently using this method to prototype a new model. It is becoming very cost effective to do so.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

flippinout said:


> My dad holds one of the very first patents for this technology- Stereo Lithography.
> 
> I am currently using this method to prototype a new model. It is becoming very cost effective to do so.


Wow. I feel like I am a time traveller


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You can have your very own for only $1300!

http://store.makerbot.com/makerbot-thing-o-matic.html


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Grunt, grunt... now I really feel like a caveman!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Check out www.quickparts.com or www.tpm.com to price having rapid prototyping. If you have a solidworks .dwg file, you can rapid prototype for a reasonable cost per unit. No good for manufacture though!!


----------

